# Java Version ermitteln



## Luixx (16. September 2005)

gibt es eine Funktion wie man die aktuelle JavaVersion ermitteln kann? Danke


----------



## illaX (16. September 2005)

Meinst du die vom System?

System.getProperty("java.version")


----------



## schnuffie (21. September 2005)

auf der Kommandozeile:

java -version


----------

